# Nach Kernel-Backroll spinnt die Tastatur

## rizor

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen Kernel gebaut, der nicht fehlerfrei lief, also habe ich meinen alten genommen.

Dazu habe ich auch die alten Treiber wieder in das richtige Verzeichnis geladen.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich die "Pfeil oben"-Taste startet Gnome das Screenshot-Tool.

Wenn ich dann die "Pfeil unten"-Taste drücke, macht er einen Zeilenumbruch.

In meinem Notebook sind die FN-Tasten auf den Pfeiltasten als "Bild auf" und "Bild ab" angegeben.

Das System scheint auch einen recht komisches Tastatur-Layout zu verwenden.

An sich sind die Tasten richtig belegt, aber manche stimmen nicht ganz, habe das noch nicht ganz verstanden.

In der Xorg.conf sind mir ein paar Fehler aufgefallen:

```

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

```

```

(--) eGalax Inc. USB TouchController: no supported touchpad found

(EE) eGalax Inc. USB TouchController Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "eGalax Inc. USB TouchController"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

```

Der Touchscreen läuft aber ordentlich.

```
(II) USBPS2: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) USBPS2: ignoring absolute axes.
```

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

